# Κόμμα μπροστά από το "αλλά"; Μπροστά από το "ώστε";



## skipper (Dec 20, 2010)

Μπορεί κανείς να μου πει αν μπαίνει και πότε κόμμα μπροστά από το "αλλά";


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2010)

Είναι ωραίο να βάζουμε όταν ακολουθεί μια μεγάλη πρόταση, π.χ. 
Οι βουλευτές του ΠΑΣΟΚ στηρίζουν την κυβέρνηση μεν, αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο ευτυχείς με τόσα που συμβαίνουν γύρω τους, δηλώνει η Βάσω Παπανδρέου, η οποία «υποδέχθηκε» στις αρχές της εβδομάδας στη Βουλή τον Στρος-Καν. 

Αποφεύγουμε να βάλουμε αν είναι μικρή η πρόταση ή η φράση — εκτός αν θέλουμε να τονίσουμε την αντίθεση, π.χ.
Θέλει αλλά δεν μπορεί.
Είναι δύσκολο αλλά ενδιαφέρον.
Είναι δύσκολο, αλλά ενδιαφέρον, αυτό το πείραμα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 20, 2010)

Δες τον Οδηγό για τη σύνταξη (...) ευρωπαϊκών εγγράφων στα ελληνικά, σελ. 218.


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2010)

Σεβαστά τα όσα λένε (κατά καιρούς) οι γραμματικές, και τα όσα λέει ο nickel, αλλά το κόμμα (της γλώσσας, όχι της πολιτικής) είναι εν πολλοίς θέμα προσωπικής αναπνοής.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2010)

Costas said:


> ... το κόμμα [...] είναι εν πολλοίς θέμα προσωπικής αναπνοής.


Αυτά να τα λες και να τα ξαναλές, αλλά δεν έχεις παράπονο, αυτό ακριβώς ανέδειξα με τη διατύπωσή μου, που μάλλον για αισθητική («είναι ωραίο») και συνήθειες («αποφεύγουμε») μιλούσε παρά για κανόνες. Άλλωστε, η σημασία της πρότασης τού _αλλά_ δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει σε τίποτα αν βάλουμε ή δεν βάλουμε κόμμα. Δεν είναι το ίδιο με το κόμμα μιας αναφορικής, που επιδιώκουμε να ακολουθήσει κανόνες της λογικής, αφού μπορεί να ορίσει τη σημασία.


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2010)

Όχι, δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο· καλά και άγια ("σεβαστά") τα έγραψες. Απλώς, θυμήθηκα πόσες και πόσες φορές, διορθώνοντας τον εαυτό μου σε μια μετάφραση, έχω σβήσει και ξαναγράψει και ξανασβήσει και ξαναγράψει διάφορα κόμματα, γιατί απλά τη μια το διαβάζω με έμφαση εδώ, την άλλη εκεί, τη μια το θέλω να κυλήσει ήρεμα, την άλλη να του δώσω μια αίσθηση βιασύνης, την άλλη να διακρίνω τις λογικές φάσεις του συλλογισμού, την άλλη να μην παραβαρύνει η φράση αλλά να φύγει αυθόρμητα, κλπ. κλπ. Το θυμήθηκα, και το έγραψα! :)


----------



## newtonian (Dec 20, 2010)

Costas said:


> Απλώς, θυμήθηκα πόσες και πόσες φορές, διορθώνοντας τον εαυτό μου σε μια μετάφραση, έχω σβήσει και ξαναγράψει και ξανασβήσει και ξαναγράψει διάφορα κόμματα, γιατί απλά τη μια το διαβάζω με έμφαση εδώ, την άλλη εκεί, τη μια το θέλω να κυλήσει ήρεμα, την άλλη να του δώσω μια αίσθηση βιασύνης, την άλλη να διακρίνω τις λογικές φάσεις του συλλογισμού, την άλλη να μην παραβαρύνει η φράση αλλά να φύγει αυθόρμητα, κλπ. κλπ.



Είναι θαυμάσια αυτά που γράφεις. Δείχνουν με πόσο κάματο ή και πόνο βγαίνει μια μετάφραση. Διερωτώμαι απλώς αν ο επιμελητής σου ακολουθήσει την ίδια βασανιστική διαδικασία ή χωρίς πολλά-πολλά σβήσει ένα κόμμα εδώ, βάλει ένα άλλο εκεί, επειδή αυτουνού αλλιώς του πάει. Άντε μετά να εντοπίσεις αυτές τις αλλαγές και να επαναφέρεις τη δική σου επιλογή. Αλλά και να γίνει αυτό, τι δαπάνη χρόνου (και νεύρων)...


----------



## Themis (Dec 20, 2010)

Συμφωνώ μεν με τον Κώστα, αλλά θα ήθελα να μην ξεχνάμε και την άλλη πλευρά. Ότι η εύστοχη στίξη βοηθάει την αναπνοή, δηλαδή σε τελική ανάλυση να αναδεικνύεται το νόημα όταν διαβάζουμε και να μη μας πιάνει βήχας.


----------



## skipper (Dec 20, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Να πω την αμαρτία μου τα Νο. 7 και 8 δεν τα πολυκατάλαβα. Υποθέτω ότι επειδή είμαι καινούργιος δεν μπορώ να πιάσω κάποιον κώδικα που υπάρχει μεταξύ των παλαιών.


----------



## Themis (Dec 21, 2010)

Skipper, μην ανησυχείς. Δεν υπάρχει κανείς κώδικας μεταξύ των παλαιών. Απλώς υπάρχουν οι περιορισμοί του χρόνου που ίσως μας αναγκάζουν να μιλάμε μερικές φορές υπαινικτικά. Εκείνο που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι συμφωνώ κατά βάση με τον Κώστα. Δεν θα επαναλάβω τα όσα πολύ εύστοχα λέει. Απλώς θα ήθελα να μην ξεχνάμε και την άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος. Το κείμενό μας απευθύνεται σε κάποιους που θα το διαβάσουν, και το πού βάζουμε τα κόμματα για τους λόγους που πολύ ωραία αναφέρει ο Κώστας είναι και η αποτύπωση της προσωπικής μας άποψης για το πώς είναι καλό να διαβαστεί το κείμενο ώστε να διαφυλαχθούν τα νοήματα και να μη διαταραχθεί η ροή της ανάγνωσης. Δεν διεκδικούμε βέβαια το αλάνθαστο. Αν όμως για μας η στίξη σημαίνει κάτι, αν επιτελεί κάποια λειτουργία στην κατανόηση του κειμένου, τότε δεν παίρνουμε ένα σακούλι με κόμματα και τα μοιράζουμε όπως νά 'ναι, σαν σπόρο σε πανταχόθεν διψασμένο χωράφι. Μπορεί να αλλάξουμε τη γνώμη μας για κάποια κόμματα καθώς ξαναδιαβάζουμε το κείμενο, αλλά θα δούμε επίσης ότι κάποια κόμματα είναι εντελώς κρίσιμα. Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Newtonian, ότι αν ο επιμελητής επιμένει σε τυφλοσούρτες και δεν καταλαβαίνει τις επιλογές μας, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να έχουμε ατυχήματα. Ίσως θα γινόμουνα καλύτερα κατανοητός αν έφερνα ένα συγκεκριμένο προσωπικό παράδειγμα. Η κόρη μου, σε ηλικία 11 χρονών, είχε επιλεγεί από τη δασκάλα της να διαβάσει δυόμιση σελίδες (όχι μονοκοπανιά, αλλά σε 3 ή 4 τμήματα) από την περιγραφή του Σιάντα για το κατέβασμα της σημαίας στην Ακρόπολη. Τελειομανής καθώς ήταν, η κόρη μου μού ζήτησε να το επεξεργαστούμε μαζί το πράγμα, και εγώ το είδα σαν μια ευκαιρία, όχι τόσο για να της μάθω κάτι που ήδη ήξερα, όσο για να ανακαλύψω μαζί της μια "σωστή" ανάγνωση. Αναδιατάξαμε τα κόμματα του κειμένου, συμφωνώντας ότι πρέπει να συμπίπτουν με την αναπνοή και συζητώντας τις πιθανές παρανοήσεις ή τις δυσκολίες κατανόησης από μια διαφορετική εκφορά του λόγου. Τελικά η ανάγνωση απέσπασε απίστευτα εγκώμια, αλλά δεν ήταν τέλεια. Μόλις τέλειωσε η φιέστα και η κόρη μου ήρθε να με βρει, μου είπε περίλυπη (παρ' όλη τη βροχή εγκωμίων) ότι είχε κάνει _ένα _λάθος στο τάδε σημείο. Ήταν ακριβώς το _ένα λάθος_ που είχα διαπιστώσει κι εγώ στην ανάγνωση δυόμιση σελίδων. Τη στίξη πρέπει να τη σεβόμαστε, είναι κάτι πολύ σοβαρό στην _επικοινωνία _μέσω του γραπτού λόγου.


----------



## simeonidis (Dec 23, 2010)

εξαιρετική συζήτηση για ένα πολύ δύσκολο θέμα που με ζορίζει συχνά,
να προσθέσω και μία ακόμη παράμετρο που θυμήθηκα διαβάζοντας το τελευταίο σχόλιο του Themis (10).

Το συντακτικό ορίζει ότι οι συμπερασματικές προτάσεις να χωρίζονται με κόμμα. Ωστόσο, πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούμε το σύνδεσμο "ώστε" για να δηλώσουμε σκοπό αντί του "για να". Ο Themis γράφει:


> ...η αποτύπωση της προσωπικής μας άποψης για το πώς είναι καλό να διαβαστεί το* κείμενο ώστε *να διαφυλαχθούν τα νοήματα και να μη διαταραχθεί η ροή της ανάγνωσης.



με όρους "επιφανειακού" συντακτικού θα έπρεπε να έχει κόμμα ανάμεσα στο "κείμενο" και στο "ώστε". Όμως, τότε θα άλλαζε το νόημα του κειμένου. Προφανώς το "ώστε" χρησιμοποιείται για να αποφευχθεί η κακόηχη επανάληψη του "για".

Συγνώμη για το σχολαστικισμό. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2010)

Σχετικά νήματα: 
*Η σωστή χρήση του κόμματος *
*Κόμμα πριν από ρήμα *

Καλοδιάβαστα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2010)

Και μάλιστα αυτή τη χρήση τού 'ώστε' που λες, Συμεωνίδη, δεν την αναφέρει το σχετικό λήμμα του ΛΚΝ:

ώστε [óste] σύνδ. : I. αποτελεσματικός· εισάγει δευτερεύουσες αποτελεσματικές προτάσεις· συνήθ. προηγείται δεικτική αντωνυμία ή επίρρημα και παρουσιάζεται το επακόλουθο προηγούμενης πράξης ως: 1. (με οριστική) πραγματικό γεγονός: Σκοτάδι ήταν απλωμένο παντού, ~ δύσκολα μπορούσες να προχωρήσεις. || που: Tόσο του κακοφάνηκε, ~ αποφάσισε να μην τους ξαναδεί, που αποφάσισε… Mιλάει τόσο σιγά, ~ μόλις μπορείς να τον ακούσεις. 2. (με το θα και οριστική παρελθοντικού χρόνου) πιθανό ή δυνατό· που: Tόση ήταν η αγάπη του, ~ θα μπορούσε να κάνει γι΄ αυτούς οποιαδήποτε θυσία. 3. (με το να και υποτακτική) απλή σκέψη ή ενδεχόμενο: Δεν είναι τόσο ανόητος, ~ να τους πιστέψει. (λόγ. έκφρ.) ούτως* ~. || ως επεξήγηση: Δε βρέθηκε ακόμη ο τρόπος, ~ να βλέπουν οι τυφλοί, που να, δηλαδή να βλέπουν. II. συμπερασματικός· εισάγει κύριες προτάσεις που δηλώνουν πραγματικό ή λογικό συμπέρασμα ή επακόλουθο· συχνά μαζί με το σύνδεσμο λοιπόν· επομένως: Θα ξεκινήσει πολύ πρωί· ~ (λοιπόν) είναι μάλλον αδύνατο να τον ξεπροβοδίσουμε. || με έννοια προτροπής: Kλείδωσα όλες τις πόρτες· ~ να είστε ήσυχες και να μη φοβάστε καθόλου. || συχνά σε διάλογο: Aς ρωτήσουμε και κανένα περαστικό. –~ (λοιπόν) δεν είσαι σίγουρος, επομένως, δηλαδή δεν είσαι σίγουρος. III. με επιφωνηματική χρήση σε πρόταση κατακλείδα με την οποία ο ομιλητής δηλώνει: 1. απογοήτευση, στενοχώρια για κτ. που δεν επιδέχεται αλλαγή: ~ το έμαθαν! ~ δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα! 2. λύπη, έντονη αγανάκτηση: ~ (λοιπόν) αυτό είχες να πεις; ~ όλα ήταν ψέματα! ~ (λοιπόν) ως εδώ ήταν η συνεργασία μας; ~ έτσι ε; [λόγ. < αρχ. ὥστε]

ενώ θα μπορούσε να το είχε κάνει με λίγο σπρώξιμο στο Ι.3 (δεν είναι τόσο ανόητος για να τους πιστέψει) και με καθόλου σπρώξιμο στο ΙΙ. "κλείδωσα όλες τις πόρτες ώστε να είστε ήσυχες..." (καταργώντας δηλ. την ενδιάμεση άνω τελεία).


----------



## simeonidis (Dec 23, 2010)

έχετε δίκιο, δε βρήκα σε καμιά γραμματική (απ' όσες έχω πρόχειρες) ότι το ώστε μπορεί να δηλώνει και σκοπό
παρασύρθηκα από τη δυνατότητα να εισάγει το "για να" αποτελεσματικές προτάσεις όπως το "ώστε" και τα θεώρησα ισοδύναμα.
Οπότε, στη συγκεκριμένη φράση _να διαβαστεί το κείμενο ώστε να διαφυλαχθούν τα νοήματα _έχω μια επιλογή:
να την αντιληφθώ *σαν* αποτελεσματική (όπου συνειδητά δεν τέθηκε κόμμα)

Ωστόσο, κοιτάξτε και εδώ: _Έρχεται από πάνω κι η γραμματική με το συντακτικό μας, που λένε ότι το «για να» ή το «ώστε να» εισάγει τελική πρόταση και χρειάζεται κόμμα πριν..._
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2007/08/46.html

υγ. συνεχίζει να με ζορίζει το θέμα του κόμματος


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2010)

Εγώ το 'πα, είναι θέμα αναπνοής...


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω πού βρήκε ο Χάρης γραμματική που περιλαμβάνει «ώστε να» σε τελικές προτάσεις. Ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω.

Είναι πολύ μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα και, αν κάνω βόλτα στις γραμματικές και τα συντακτικά, θα μπερδευτούμε περισσότερο. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό. Στην καινούργια, τη Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, στις αποτελεσματικές προτάσεις διαβάζω:
Όταν εισάγονται με εκφράσεις που έχουν το _να_, εκφέρονται με υποτακτική, π.χ. _Του δόθηκαν τόσες λίγες ευκαιρίες, ώστε να μην μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα._

Στις τελικές αποπάνω έχουμε μόνο _να_ και _για να_.

Το παράδειγμα της αποτελεσματικής σημαίνει: Του δόθηκαν τόσο* λίγες ευκαιρίες που το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μην μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα.
* Το προτιμώ επίρρημα.

Θα μπορούσε όμως να είναι και τελική: _Του δόθηκαν ελάχιστες ευκαιρίες ώστε να μην μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα_. Δηλ. για να μην μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα· αυτός ήταν ο σκοπός μας, αυτό θέλαμε να πετύχουμε με το να μην του δώσουμε αρκετές ευκαιρίες. Αυτό είναι τελική πρόταση, δεν είναι αποτελεσματική. Η διαφορά είναι στο _τόσο_.

Στην _Comprehensive_, στις Clauses of Result διαβάζω «Μίλησέ του αγγλικά ώστε/που να σε καταλάβει. / Speak to him in English so that he will understand you» — χωρίς κόμμα, αλλά το κόμμα λείπει και από σημεία της _Comprehensive_ όπου εγώ θα έβαζα.

Αν αυτή η πρόταση διαβαστεί σαν αποτελεσματική, θα πρέπει να σημαίνει «με τρόπο που να σε καταλάβει». Μην τα μιλήσεις έτσι που να μη σε καταλάβει. Ωστόσο, το παράδειγμα θα το χρησιμοποιούσαμε συνήθως για να πούμε «Μίλησέ του αγγλικά για να σε καταλάβει», «Μίλησέ του αγγλικά αν θέλεις να σε καταλάβει».

Με λίγα λόγια, πιστεύω ότι το _*ώστε να*_ θα έπρεπε να περιλαμβάνεται στους συνδέσμους που εισάγουν τελικές προτάσεις. Και θα πρέπει να λιγοστέψουν τα κόμματα που βάζουν οι γραμματικές πριν από τις τελικές προτάσεις. Παράδειγμα, στη _Νέα_:

Σημεία στίξης, κόμμα:
Τέλος δε σημειώνεται κόμμα και πριν από τις τελικές προτάσεις, όταν το νόημά τους συνδέεται στενά με το νόημα της κύριας πρότασης, π.χ. _Έτρεξε για να τον προλάβει._​Στις τελικές έρχεται το «Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες»:
Ο σκοπός εκφράζεται με:
[...]
γ) Τελικές προτάσεις, π.χ. Γυμνάζεται, για να είναι υγιής.​Ε όχι, δεν το βάζεις αυτό το κόμμα — εκτός αν θέλεις να δείξεις ότι το σκέφτηκε σε δεύτερο χρόνο.


----------



## Earion (Dec 26, 2010)

Να διευκρινίσουμε κάτι προτού δημιουργηθεί παρεξήγηση: η λειτουργία του κόμματος *δεν* είναι να σηματοδοτεί τις στάσεις της φωνής ή να υπαγορεύει το ρυθμό της αναπνοής στη φωναχτή ανάγνωση. Αυτό γίνεται βέβαια, και το κόμμα διευκολύνει την ανάγνωση τα μέγιστα, αλλά γίνεται δευτερογενώς. Ο ρόλος του είναι άλλος: να ξεχωρίζει τις δευτερεύουσες από τις κύριες προτάσεις μέσα στην περίοδο· να απομονώνει παρενθετικά στοιχεία (επεξηγήσεις, επιφωνήματα ή και προτάσεις ολόκληρες)· και να στοιχίζει σωστά τους όρους της πρότασης, ιδίως όταν είναι πολλοί, ώστε να γίνεται αβίαστα αντιληπτή η διαδοχή υποκειμένου--ρήματος--αντικειμένου. Λειτουργίες δηλαδή που έχουν να κάνουν με την οπτική πρόσληψη του κειμένου.

Αρκετά ολισθήματα γεννιούνται κάθε μέρα από αυτή την παρεξήγηση, και θα δώσω ευθύς αμέσως ένα παράδειγμα τι εννοώ. Ανοίγω εντελώς τυχαία μια εφημερίδα (_Καθημερινή_, 24/26-12-10, σελ. 15):
Την άποψη [της διεύθυνσης του περιοδικού _Τάιμ _για το ποιον θα χαρακτηρίσει πρόσωπο της χρονιάς] δεν φάνηκε να συμμερίζονται οι αναγνώστες του περιοδικού, οι οποίοι ανάδειξαν (...) τον Τζούλιαν Ασάντζ. Στην ψηφοφορία του κοινού δε, ο πολυσυζητημένος ιδρυτής του WikiLeaks επικράτησε...
​
Το κόμμα αμέσως μετά το «δε» είναι συντακτικά εντελώς περιττό, για να μην πω απολύτως ενοχλητικό. Εμποδίζει την αβίαστη μετάβαση από τον τοπικό προσδιορισμό (πού;) στο κύριο ρήμα της πρότασης (επικράτησε). Είναι όμως ένα σημείο στο οποίο χαμηλώνει η φωνή, και μάλιστα αισθητά, και ο αναγνώστης παίρνει σύντομη ανάσα. Ακριβώς γι' αυτό το λόγο το έβαλε εκεί ο συντάκτης. Ένας πρόσθετος λόγος που προκάλεσε το λάθος είναι ο φόβος μήπως, αν δεν παρεμβληθεί κόμμα, ο λόγιος εναντιωματικός σύνδεσμος «δε» διαβαστεί ως αρνητικό «δεν». Αλλά για να αποτραπεί κάτι τέτοιο θα αρκούσε να το βάλει τρεις λέξεις πιο πριν («Στην δε ψηφοφορία του κοινού…»).

Άλλη πάγκοινη περίπτωση όπου έχουμε στάση φωνής αλλά όχι κόμμα είναι στην παράταξη περισσότερων όρων, όπου πριν τον τελευταίο δεν μπαίνει κόμμα: «ο Άλφα, ο Βήτα και ο Γάμμα» («ο Μενούσης, ο Μπιρμπίλης κι ο Μεχμέτ Αγάς»).

Με λίγα λόγια: τα ανεβοκατεβάσματα της φωνής και οι στάσεις (που έχουν τη σημασία τους κυρίως στη φωναχτή ανάγνωση) είναι στοιχεία του επιτονισμού, τον οποίο το κόμμα βοηθά σημαντικά μεν, αλλά χωρίς να είναι αυτός ο κύριος ρόλος του.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το έχω γράψει κάπου αλλού σε σχέση με αυτή τη συζήτηση, μπορεί και όχι. Ετοίμαζα για έναν φίλο την ομιλία που θα διάβαζε σε κάποιο συνέδριο και φρόντιζα να του την τυπώσω έτσι που να διαβάζεται (έτσι ώστε να διαβάζεται) πιο εύκολα: σε Α5 ή ημίκλαστα φύλλα, όπως τα λέγαμε παλιά, και με μεγάλα γράμματα, νομίζω στις 16 στιγμές. «Να προσθέσεις και κόμματα εκεί που θα μπορώ να παίρνω ανάσες» μου λέει. «Εγώ θα σ' το τυπώσω έτσι, και τα κόμματα να τα βάλεις μόνος σου στην πρόβα» του είπα. Μου ήταν αδύνατο να του βάλω τέτοια κόμματα, έστω και σαν χάρη. Άσε που, αν προσέξεις κάποιους εκφωνητές της τηλεόρασης, καταλαβαίνεις ότι μπορεί να είναι και πολύ προσωπική υπόθεση.

Με την ευκαιρία: αυτό το *έτσι, ώστε* (ή και χωρίς κόμμα ανάμεσα στις δύο λέξεις, αλλά με το κόμμα πριν από το _έτσι_) όπως το βλέπουμε κυρίως στο ΛΝΕΓ και λιγότερο στο ΛΚΝ, καλύτερα να χάνει το κόμμα σιγά σιγά. Περίσσιο είναι, όπως φαίνεται και από το *έτσι που*. (Στα δύο λεξικά βρίσκουμε και τις τρεις εκδοχές.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 26, 2010)

Earion said:


> Άλλη πάγκοινη περίπτωση όπου έχουμε στάση φωνής αλλά όχι κόμμα είναι στην παράταξη περισσότερων όρων, όπου πριν τον τελευταίο δεν μπαίνει κόμμα: «ο Άλφα, ο Βήτα και ο Γάμμα» («ο Μενούσης, ο Μπιρμπίλης κι ο Μεχμέτ Αγάς»).


Να πω την αμαρτία μου πάντως, εγώ βάζω εδώ (όταν και όπου με παίρνει) κόμμα και πριν από το και. Αλλιώς (ιδίως στα άγνωστα) ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αν είναι άλλο πράγμα το Τρίνιταντ και άλλο το Τομπάγκο, άλλη η Βοσνία και άλλη η Ερζεγοβίνη ή, για να το δυσκολέψω λίγο, άλλος ο Τουρν και άλλος ο Τάξις.


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2010)

Earion said:


> Την άποψη [της διεύθυνσης του περιοδικού _Τάιμ _για το ποιον θα χαρακτηρίσει πρόσωπο της χρονιάς] δεν φάνηκε να συμμερίζονται οι αναγνώστες του περιοδικού, οι οποίοι ανάδειξαν (...) τον Τζούλιαν Ασάντζ. Στην ψηφοφορία του κοινού δε, ο πολυσυζητημένος ιδρυτής του WikiLeaks επικράτησε...​Το κόμμα αμέσως μετά το «δε» είναι συντακτικά εντελώς περιττό, για να μην πω απολύτως ενοχλητικό. Εμποδίζει την αβίαστη μετάβαση από τον τοπικό προσδιορισμό (πού; ) στο κύριο ρήμα της πρότασης (επικράτησε). Είναι όμως ένα σημείο στο οποίο χαμηλώνει η φωνή, και μάλιστα αισθητά, και ο αναγνώστης παίρνει σύντομη ανάσα. Ακριβώς γι' αυτό το λόγο το έβαλε εκεί ο συντάκτης. Ένας πρόσθετος λόγος που προκάλεσε το λάθος είναι ο φόβος μήπως, αν δεν παρεμβληθεί κόμμα, ο λόγιος εναντιωματικός σύνδεσμος «δε» διαβαστεί ως αρνητικό «δεν». Αλλά για να αποτραπεί κάτι τέτοιο θα αρκούσε να το βάλει τρεις λέξεις πιο πριν («Στην δε ψηφοφορία του κοινού…»).


Δηλαδή, θα αναγκαστούμε να αλλάξουμε τη φυσική σειρά των λέξεων, όπως μας βγήκε αυθόρμητα, και θα χαλάσουμε φαιά ουσία για να μεταφέρουμε 3 λέξεις πιο πίσω το 'δε' μόνο και μόνο για να μη βάλουμε ένα κόμμα, επειδή κάποιοι αναγνώστες θα το βρουν συντακτικά εντελώς περιττό αν όχι απολύτως ενοχλητικό; Μη γένοιτο. Μια χαρά είναι έτσι που το έγραψε ο συντάκτης της Κ, άσχετα που βεβαίως θα μπορούσε να μη βάλει και κόμμα. Δεν υπάρχει _μια_ σωστή λύση, με όλες τις άλλες "λάθος".

Όσο για το κόμμα πριν από το 'και' προκειμένου για παράταξη όρων, συμφωνώ με τον Δόκτορα. Είναι πολλές πάμπολλες οι περιπτώσεις που χρειάζεται για λόγους σαφήνειας. Η σαφήνεια είναι η μόνη θεά. Όλα τ' άλλα μπορούν να σφαχτούν άνετα στην ποδιά της, ακόμα κι ο ίδιος ο Μεμέταγας, αν χρειαστεί.

Σε πολλές επανεκδόσεις παλιών βιβλίων διαβάζουμε "δεν έκανα αλλαγές παρά μόνο στα σημεία στίξης". Υποπερίπτωση αυτών των αλλαγών υποθέτω πως είναι η τοποθέτηση των κομμάτων, και το θεωρώ χαρακτηριστικό για το πόσο αλλάζει και μέσα στο χρόνο ακόμα το σωστό και το λάθος σε σχέση με αυτό το σημείο στίξης.

Επίσης, δεν είναι καθόλου απαραίτητο να χωρίσω την κύρια από τη δευτερεύουσα, και φυσικά εξαρτάται από το τι είδους δευτερεύουσα. Ο Τάκης Κονδύλης, ας πούμε, έβαζε κόμμα πριν από τις ειδικές (θεωρώ, ότι...). καθώς και συχνά (πολύ συχνά) πριν από τις αναφορικές. Άντε βγάλε άκρη. Με ξένιζε προσωπικά, αλλά υπέθεσα τότε (που τον διάβαζα) ότι ήθελε κάτι να πει μ' αυτό, κάποιου είδους σαφήνεια ήθελε να πετύχει στον συχνά μακροπερίοδο λόγο του. Με υποχρέωνε σε μια ανάγνωση που δεν αντιστοιχούσε στη δική μου νοερή και διανοητική αναπνοή, αλλά αυτήν επιθυμούσε ο συγγραφέας. Ήθελε, πιστεύω, να με κάνει να κοντοσταθώ, να καταλάβω καλά τι λέει πριν πάω παρακάτω. Για μένα, απολύτως θεμιτό και καθόλου λάθος.
Όταν έχεις μια περίοδο που απλώνεται και απλώνεται, με παρενθέσεις κλπ. (μιλάω τώρα ανεξάρτητα από τον Κονδυλικό λόγο), θα βάλεις κόμματα σε θέσεις που, αν η περίοδος ήταν μικρότερη, πιθανόν να μην έβαζες ή και σίγουρα δεν θα έβαζες, γιατί ούτε η ανάσα της νοερής (και όχι της φωναχτής) ανάγνωσης φτάνει για να τη διαβάσει, αλλά ούτε και η διανοητική ανάσα της κατανόησης, γιατί το μυαλό θέλει να πάρει κι αυτό 'ανάσα'. Ποιος θεός θα έρθει τότε να μου πει πως εκεί δεν μπορώ να βάλω κόμμα, για τον τάδε, υπερβατικό εντέλει, συντακτικό λόγο; Δεν τα δέχομαι αυτά. Δεν κηρύσσω την απόλυτη αυθαιρεσία, με τίποτα, αλλά υποστηρίζω ότι τα περιθώρια σωστής χρήσης του κόμματος είναι πολύ μα πολύ μεγαλύτερα από αυτά που θεωρούν πολλοί, από αυτά που ενδεχομένως εισηγούνται --τυφλοσουρτικώς, ως εκ του ρόλου τους-- οι γραμματικές, (κόμμα!) και από αυτά που δείχνεις να πρεσβεύεις εσύ, Earion.

Και κάτι ελαφρώς --όχι τελείως-- άσχετο. Τα κόμματα χρησιμοποιούνται στα βιβλία της υμνολογίας ακριβώς για να δηλώνουν στον ψάλτη πού τελειώνουν οι μελωδικές φρασούλες (οι δε άνω τελείες, για να δείχνουν πού τελειώνουν οι μεγαλύτερες φράσεις), στα πλαίσια της υποβοήθησης του πατήματος του ψάλτη με τη μελωδία πάνω στο κείμενο, καθότι ο ψάλτης έχει μάθει μια μελωδία παρέα μ' ένα πρότυπο κείμενο (τον λεγόμενο Πρόλογο) αλλά καλείται να την εφαρμόσει σε πληθώρα άλλων, μετρικά παρόμοιων αλλά όχι ταυτόσημων, συνήθως, κειμένων (που λέγονται Προσόμοια). Ενημερωτικά το λέω, και ολίγον τι και για προβληματισμό. Ακούς, ημίκλαστε nickel;  (ποιος τη βρήκε αυτή τη λέξη, βρε παιδιά; γιατί όχι ημίσπαστα; και γιατί λέγονταν έτσι; τα σπάγανε/διπλώνανε στη μέση; )


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2010)

@Κώστα: Το _ημίκλαστο_ ξεπήδησε από κάποια εφιαλτική ανάμνηση, μια και έχει δημοσιοϋπαλληλική προέλευση ή σχέση με διαγωνισμούς, μόνο που το ημίκλαστο, αν θυμάμαι καλά, δημιουργείται από κάθετο σπάσιμο του φύλλου και όχι το οριζόντιο που δίνει το πραγματικό Α5. 

Προσπαθώ να φανταστώ εσένα και τον Earion, τον ένα σε ρόλο μεταφραστή και τον άλλο σε ρόλο επιμελητή (ή αντίστροφα, τον ένα σε ρόλο επιμελητή και τον άλλο σε ρόλο μεταφραστή :) ), με την τόσο επιδέξια χρήση του λόγου αλλά και της στίξης, να καταφέρνετε να μετατρέπετε ένα κόμμα σε ομηρικό ζήτημα! Και να 'μαι από μια γωνιά να απολαμβάνω κομματικό καβγά... 

Πάντως:
Ο ρόλος του [κόμματος] είναι άλλος: να ξεχωρίζει τις δευτερεύουσες από τις κύριες προτάσεις μέσα στην περίοδο· να απομονώνει παρενθετικά στοιχεία (επεξηγήσεις, επιφωνήματα ή και προτάσεις ολόκληρες)· και να στοιχίζει σωστά τους όρους της πρότασης, ιδίως όταν είναι πολλοί, ώστε να γίνεται αβίαστα αντιληπτή η διαδοχή υποκειμένου--ρήματος--αντικειμένου. Λειτουργίες δηλαδή που έχουν να κάνουν με την οπτική πρόσληψη του κειμένου.
Αυτή είναι η βασική λειτουργία της στίξης, την οποία υπηρετούμε επειδή τη διέπει κοινή λογική και μαθηματικότητα. Το προσωπικό στοιχείο, αυτό που ξεπερνά τον μέσο κοινό παρονομαστή, το επιτρέπουμε σε όλα τα επίπεδα (στίξη, σύνταξη, ορθογραφία κ.λπ.) αν ο συγγραφέας έχει το πάνω χέρι σ' αυτά σε σχέση με τον επιμελητή. Αλλιώς, ισοπέδωση.

Δόκτορα, έχεις δίκιο, είναι δύσκολο. Η πρακτική λέει ότι στα ελληνικά γράφουμε «ο Πίτερ, ο Πολ και η Μαίρη». Όταν υπάρχει αυτή η πρακτική, δεν μπορεί ένας να γράφει «ο Πίτερ, ο Πολ, και η Μαίρη», ελπίζοντας ότι οι παρατηρητικοί αναγνώστες τους, όταν θα γράψει «ο Πίτερ, ο Πολ και η Μαίρη», θα καταλάβουν ότι κάτι τρέχει, ότι ο Πολ και η Μαίρη είναι κάτι σαν Βοσνία και Ερζεγοβίνη. Πολλά ζητάς.... Ισοπέδωση θα σε περίμενε κι εσένα. :)


----------



## newtonian (Dec 27, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά. Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους συνέβαλαν σε αυτό το νήμα που είναι από τα καλύτερα στο forum. Θερμά συγχαρητήρια στον Κώστα για το #20. Αυτός ο ευέλικτος προβληματισμός του ας αποτελέσει πρότυπο για πολλά παρόμοια θέματα που έχουν σχέση με το "σωστό" και το "λάθος".


----------



## anmih (Dec 28, 2010)

Είδα πολύ καθυστερημένα από παραπομπή του Βασίλη στο o-mikron.gr το θέμα. Για το κόμμα λοιπόν πριν από το αλλά είναι απλός ο κανόνας: Αν το αλλά συνδέει αντιθετικά προτάσεις, χρειάζεται κόμμα. Αν όμως συνδέει όρους της ίδιας πρότασης (π.χ. υποκείμενα ή αντικείμενα), δεν πρέπει να βάζουμε κόμμα.
Π.χ. Ήρθα, αλλά δεν ήσαστε εδώ.
Ήρθε ο Γιώργος αλλά και ο Νίκος στη βραδιά για τον Κριαρά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες, anmih! (Και να εξηγήσω για όσους απορούν ότι «Βασίλης» είναι ο simeonidis.)

Η διατύπωσή σου είναι η πιο λιτή απ' όλες και μακάρι να μέναμε στα απλά. Με κάπως περισσότερα λόγια, αυτό λέει και ο _Οδηγός για τη σύνταξη εγγράφων της ΕΕ στα ελληνικά_, που ανέφερε ο Earion πάνω πάνω:

δ) Χωρίζονται με κόμμα οι ισοδύναμες (κύριες με κύριες και δευτερεύουσες με δευτερεύουσες) προτάσεις, όταν συνδέονται με αντιθετικούς συνδέσμους:
Η Επιτροπή δέχτηκε την τροπολογία, αλλά το Συμβούλιο την απέρριψε.
Το Δικαστήριο απέρριψε την προσφυγή σας, όχι επειδή είναι αβάσιμη, αλλά επειδή κρίθηκε απαράδεκτη.​[...]
Όταν όμως δεν αντιτίθενται προτάσεις αλλά όροι της ίδιας πρότασης, τότε δεν χρειάζεται κόμμα:
Η αντιπροσωπία που μετέβη στις Βρυξέλλες ήταν ολιγομελής αλλά αποτελεσματικότατη.​​
Επειδή όμως το _αλλά_ δεν αλλάζει τόσο το νόημα όσο τις εμφάσεις, στην πράξη είμαστε πιο χαλαροί. Όπως το παραλείπουν στην περίπτωση των όρων (π.χ. _Ένας αλλά λέων_), παραλείπεται συχνά και σε ένα γρήγορο πινγκ πονγκ ρημάτων: _Ξέρει αλλά αδιαφορεί_. Αντιθέτως, όπως αναφέρει και η Α. Ιορδανίδου στον _Οδηγό_ (τον άλλο, του Πατάκη), ακόμα και στην περίπτωση των όρων μπορεί να βάλουμε κόμμα(τα) για να δώσουμε έμφαση. Θα πρόσθετα και άλλες υποπεριπτώσεις.

Σημασία έχει, για να συμφωνήσω εν μέρει με αυτά που λέει ο Κώστας, ότι με τα κόμματα η πράξη δεν επιτρέπει να γίνουμε δογματικοί αν η προσθήκη ή η αφαίρεση του κόμματος δεν αλλάζει το νόημα ή δεν αντιβαίνει σε κάποιους κανόνες της λογικής (π.χ. δεν θα το άφηνα μπροστά από ειδική πρόταση αλά Κονδύλη).


----------



## simeonidis (Dec 30, 2010)

Ουφ
νιώθω καλύτερα διαβάζοντας ξανά την κουβέντα.
Πολλές φορές νομίζω ότι είμαι μόνος στο τυπωμένο ή χειρόγραφο πέλαγος όπου τα κόμματα θεριεύουν και γίνονται κύματα…

και δυστυχώς η συνηθισμένη πρακτική στην κοινή χρήση του γραπτού λόγου είναι ένα «έλα μωρέ! εντάξει τώρα…»

υγ. τα έντερ με βοήθησαν να μη βάλω κανένα κόμμα και να έχω ένα «ακυμάτιστο» κείμενο.


----------



## anmih (Dec 30, 2010)

Nickel. σαφώς απαγορεύεται ο δογματισμός, αλλά χρειάζεται ως βάση ένας κανόνας. Ας τον έχουμε υπόψη μας και έπειτα ας δείχνουμε χαλαρότητα.
Καλή χρονιά σε όλους.


----------



## Themis (Jan 2, 2011)

Στο βιβλίο που διαβάζω σήμερα συνάντησα ένα περίεργο κόμμα _μετά _το αλλά. Πρόκειται για το σχήμα "είναι, όχι αυτό αλλά, το άλλο" - δεν έχει μπει κατά λάθος αλλά από άποψη, αφού υπάρχει σε δύο συνεχόμενες περιόδους. Προσωπικά, το κόμμα αυτό με αφήνει άναυδο. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν το συναντάτε και, κατά μείζονα λόγο, αν έχετε την τάση να το χρησιμοποιείτε. Δεν ανοίγω άλλο νήμα, γιατί το θέμα ίσως έχει ήδη συζητηθεί.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2011)

Υποθέτω ότι βλέπει αυτό που βάζει ανάμεσα στα κόμματα σαν παρενθετική πρόταση. Ας του βάλω παύλες για να φανεί καλύτερα:

Αντί για:
Σύμφωνα με άλλη εκδοχή, στα παραπάνω ήρωας ήταν όχι ο Πολυδεύκης, αλλά ο αρχηγός των Αργοναυτών, ο Ιάσονας...
Από http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Άμυκος
(α) Σύμφωνα με άλλη εκδοχή, στα παραπάνω ήρωας ήταν —όχι ο Πολυδεύκης αλλά— ο αρχηγός των Αργοναυτών, ο Ιάσονας...
Θα μπορούσε να έχει μια κάποια λογική, αλλά:
(β) Σύμφωνα με άλλη εκδοχή, στα παραπάνω ήρωας δεν ήταν ο Πολυδεύκης, αλλά ο αρχηγός των Αργοναυτών, ο Ιάσονας...
Στο (β), που έχει την ίδια σημασία, δεν μπορεί να γίνει το κόλπο με την παρενθετική.

Το σχήμα *όχι... αλλά* (και *δεν... αλλά*) δεν περιέχει παρενθετικά στοιχεία. Βάζει δύο ισοδύναμα στοιχεία στην παλάντζα και διαλέγει. Δεν έχω προσέξει αλλού αυτή τη χρήση των κομμάτων. Αν μου τύχαινε, θα τη διόρθωνα. Λες να είμαι από τους επιμελητές που δεν αφήνουν τα λουλούδια να ανθίσουν;


----------



## anmih (Jan 2, 2011)

Θεωρώ εντελώς λαθεμένη τη χρήση αυτού του κόμματος. Πηγάζει από απροσεξία ή από αβεβαιότητα του συγγραφέα ή του διορθωτή. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά ανάγκη κόμματος σε αυτό το σημείο. Δικαιολογημένα μένεις άναυδος. Καλή χρονιά με την ευκαιρία.


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2011)

Η περίπτωση (α) του nickel δίνει μια εξήγηση, αλλά, όπως λέει ο ίδιος, άλλο η παύλα και άλλο το κόμμα. Επομένως, δεν στέκει, τουλάχιστον σαν σχήμα, όπως το παρουσιάζεις εσύ, Θέμη. Τώρα, αν υπάρχει πιο συγκεκριμένη πρόταση, ίσως να την παρέθετες να είχαμε εικόνα της συγκεκριμένης περίπτωσης. Γιατί η πράξη είναι πάντα πιο πλούσια από τα σχήματα, οπότε κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη βάσει αρχής.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2011)

Ανακάλυψα ότι το εύρημα προέρχεται από τη μετάφραση του βιβλίου του Χαϊλμπρόνερ _The Worldly Philosophers_ (_Οι φιλόσοφοι του οικονομικού κόσμου_). Εκεί ο Θέμης συνέλαβε δυο απανωτές χρήσεις αυτών των παρενθετικών κομμάτων:

Σύμφωνα με αυτή την αντίληψη, τα τελικά αίτια κάθε κοινωνικής αλλαγής και πολιτικής επανάστασης πρέπει να αναζητηθούν, όχι στα μυαλά των ανθρώπων, στην αυξανόμενη κατανόηση της αιώνιας αλήθειας και δικαιοσύνης αλλά, στις αλλαγές στον τρόπο παραγωγής και ανταλλαγής· πρέπει να αναζητηθούν, όχι στη φιλοσοφία αλλά, στους οικονομικούς όρους της εκάστοτε εποχής.​
Το αγγλικό αναπνέει μια το ίδιο, μια διαφορετικά:
According to this conception, the ultimate causes of all social changes and political revolutions are to be sought, not in the minds of men, in their increasing insight into eternal truth and justice, but in changes in the mode of production and exchange; they are to be sought not in the philosophy but in the economics of the epoch concerned.​
Αναρωτήθηκε, λοιπόν, ο Θέμης επειδή το όνομά μου είναι μεταξύ των μεταφραστών του βιβλίου. Η ομορφιά σε βιβλία με πολλούς μεταφραστές είναι που πάντοτε μπορείς να ισχυριστείς ότι οι γκάφες είναι των άλλων και τα επιδέξια δικά σου. Και οι παραλείψεις του επιμελητή. Όποιος κι αν το μετέφρασε αυτό, υπάρχει ομολογουμένως περίεργη επιρροή από τα αγγλικά κόμματα.


----------



## Themis (Jan 2, 2011)

Άκυρο. Με πρόλαβε ο Νίκελ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2011)

Εγώ θα το έγραφα:

Σύμφωνα με αυτή την αντίληψη, τα τελικά αίτια κάθε κοινωνικής αλλαγής και πολιτικής επανάστασης πρέπει να αναζητηθούν όχι στα μυαλά των ανθρώπων, στην αυξανόμενη κατανόηση της αιώνιας αλήθειας και δικαιοσύνης, αλλά στις αλλαγές στον τρόπο παραγωγής και ανταλλαγής· πρέπει να αναζητηθούν όχι στη φιλοσοφία αλλά στους οικονομικούς όρους της εκάστοτε εποχής.

Δηλ. ένα ", αλλά", με κόμμα, και ένα " αλλά", χωρίς κόμμα. Αλλά και κόμμα μετά το 'φιλοσοφία' να έβλεπα, δεν θα θεωρούσα ότι είναι λάθος, αν και θα μου σταματούσε την ανάσα πριν την ώρα της.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2011)

Αν δεν επηρέαζε το αγγλικό, που κάνει του κεφαλιού του (και δικαίωμά του), στο ελληνικό, σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα, έχουμε _αλλά_ που χωρίζει όρους της ίδιας πρότασης. Σε καμία από τις δύο περιπτώσεις δεν είναι απαραίτητο το κόμμα πριν από το _αλλά_. Καλά το έχεις γράψει, αλλά στην πρώτη περίπτωση το κόμμα πριν από το _αλλά_ μπορούμε να ισχυριστούμε ότι είναι το κλείσιμο της παρενθετικής («, στην αυξανόμενη κατανόηση της αιώνιας αλήθειας και δικαιοσύνης,»). Το ίδιο και στο αγγλικό, με ένα περιττό κόμμα πριν από το _not_.


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2011)

Μα κι εγώ το κόμμα πριν από το αλλά σαν κλείσιμο της παρενθετικής το έβαλα· μόνο που, αντίθετα από σένα, το θεωρώ απαραίτητο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2011)

Βεβαίως είναι απαραίτητο λόγω της παρενθετικής. Αλλά χωρίς την παρενθετική θα έγραφα:

Σύμφωνα με αυτή την αντίληψη, τα τελικά αίτια κάθε κοινωνικής αλλαγής και πολιτικής επανάστασης πρέπει να αναζητηθούν όχι στα μυαλά των ανθρώπων αλλά στις αλλαγές στον τρόπο παραγωγής και ανταλλαγής· πρέπει να αναζητηθούν όχι στη φιλοσοφία αλλά στους οικονομικούς όρους της εκάστοτε εποχής.

Δεν διαφέρει η δεύτερη περίπτωση από την πρώτη. Νομίζω όμως ότι απλώς δεν συνεννοούμαστε — κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε γι' αυτό.


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2011)

Ε ναι, γι' αυτό και τη δεύτερη φορά δεν έβαλα κόμμα. Αλλά όταν γράφεις "Σε καμία από τις δύο περιπτώσεις δεν είναι απαραίτητο το κόμμα πριν από το αλλά", πώς να συνεννοηθούμε; Καθίστανται αναγκαίες οι διευκρινίσεις. Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά. :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2015)

...
[h=1]Κόμμα πριν το "αλλά"[/h]


----------

